# Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?



## zAiMoN (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Teichbauer und Koifreunde,

Wollte mal eine Umfrage starten,

Ist ein Streifenfundament für 17,5er Schalsteine trotz grau/braunen Lehmboden einfach unerlässlich wegen dem beachtlichem Gewicht,

oder setzt sich die Mauer nicht auch mit Streifenfundament nach einiger zeit sowieso ein bisschen.. (Denke weniger als ohne)

Ich denke die Mauer ohne Streifenfundament könnte dann erst nicht sichtbare Risse hinter der Folie zwischen den Steinreihen geben trotz Baustahl im
Beton. (wenn es sich cm messbar absenken würde)

Wie denkt ihr? Stimmt für eure Meinung ab und berichtet wenn ihr Lust habt von euren Erfahrungen..

möchte bald umbauen und den Materialbedarf und Arbeitsschritte festlegen, einen Umbauthread gibt's natürlich auch noch ;-) Sorry für seltsam formulierte Sätze durch viele Gedanken über Teichitektur.. :smoki


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Hallo Simon.

Da dieses Thema ja derzeit noch aktuell ist, aber niemand weiter etwas schreibt...gehe ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran.

Ich habe für "nein, nicht unbedingt machen" abgestimmt und möchte Dir dazu meine Erfahrungen gerne mitteilen.

Ich hatte keine Streifenfundamente bei meinen beiden Teichbauten vorgesehen und habe demnach auch keine Fundamente gemacht. Ich hatte mir damals schon die Frage gestellt; Wozu eigentlich überhaupt die Betonwände dienen sollten, da doch viele andere Hobby-Teichianer auch ganz ohne Betonwände tiefe Teiche mit Steilwänden gebaut haben.

Dann fiel mir das Prinzip ein, des normalen Swimmingpools, wo die Stahlwandung auch teilsweise eingegraben werden kann, aber dann mit Magerbeton hinterfüllt werden sollte, damit der Erddruck nicht die Stahlwand eindrückt.

Dieses Prinzip machte für mich dann auch Sinn beim Teichbau, was mich zu den Schalsteinen führte.

Die Frage nach dem Fundament habe ich mir auch gestellt, wobei die Frage auch dahin ging; Was bewirkt das Fundament denn überhaupt? Wenn ich die Tiefe des Teiches in den gewachsenen Boden einbringe, habe ich doch auch bei einer Tiefe von 2m einen festen Boden. Die Schalsteinwand steht dann auf einem Fundament, was nochmal vielleicht 50cm tief ist. Also habe ich eine Wand von 2,50m. 

Wenn ich jetzt von Hausbau ausgehe, wo die Streifenfundamente innerhalb 50cm und außerhalb 80cm tief liegen, macht es für mich eher Sinn, weil oben drauf eine entsprechende Last steht, die jedoch oberhalb des Erdreiches noch gute 8-10m mit sich bringt. Nun kann ich schlecht schätzen, wieviel Tonnen so ein Einfamilienhaus wiegt, aber es soll sich ja wohl auch bis 5cm im Laufe der Jahre "setzen". Nun haben wir hier aber andere Lasten, wie Wind und Vibrationen als bei einer Teichmauer die im Erdreich verschwindet.

Die Schalsteinwand eines Teiches dient doch m.M.n. ausschließlich zur Trennung von Erdreich und Folie, bzw. zur Sicherung des Erddruck bei evtl. Ablassen des Teiches. Wenn die Schalsteinwand ringsum miteinander vergossen wurde und ein Ringanker eingebaut ist, kann auch der Erddruck von außen und der Wasserdruck von innen nicht viel ausrichten. Die Schalsteinwand hat doch auch keine tragenden Eigenschaften ~ außer einem Steg oder so ~ da die Folie darüber liegt. Die Zuglast des Wassers wirkt auf die Folie in Bezug auf das "Setzen" und nicht auf die Wand, so ist dies doch sicherlich eher zu vernachlässigen, da die Folie sich bis zu einem gewissen Maß noch dehnt. Die Schalsteinwand wird sich auf Grund eigener Last etwas setzen, was sie aber auch mit Fundament darunter machen würde. In beiden Fällen ist doch gewachsener Boden die Grundlage.

Die Frage wäre dann doch auch noch, ob der Teich mit einer Bodenplatte ausgestattet wird!? Wenn dem so ist, ist hier mehr Augenmerk drauf zu legen, da diese ein entsprechende Stärke (ggf. Stahlmatten verstärkt) haben sollte um dann auch dem tatsächlich Wasserdruck und dem daraus resultierenden Gewicht von oben Stand zu halten und nicht brechen sollte. Auch hier kann dann natürlich die Schalsteinwand drauf gestellt werden. Die Stärke der Bodenplatte ist dann hier das Entscheidende!

Ich habe beide Teiche ohne zusätzliches Fundament und ohne Bodenplatte gebaut, und ich habe bislang (allerdings auch erst 3 Jahre) keine Probleme. Meine Schalsteinwand steht auf gewachsenen Sandboden (märkische Heide) und ich habe dann ca. 5 cm feinen gesiebten Sand als Bodenschicht (Sauberkeitsschicht) eingebracht.

...wieder ganz schön viel geschrieben... ...sry

Vielleicht melden sich die User, die für ein Fundament gestimmt haben und erläutern ihre Sichtweise...vielleicht ändert sich dann auch meine Sichtweise...


----------



## Olli.P (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Hi,

ich habe für nein gestimmt! 

Rico hat ja schon das wesentliche geschrieben. 

Ich habe zwar keinen Teich mit Schalsteinen etc. aber ich habe vor viiielen Jahren auf dem Bau gelernt! 
Und m.M.n. sind diese Schalsteinmauern wenn auch noch Baustahl eingebracht wird, ja schon das Fundament! 
Nur das hier die Schalung aufgrund des Materials eben um die Betonmauer verbleibt und mit eingegraben, zugeschüttet wird. Eben auf der einen Seite mit Erde/Sand und auf der anderen Seite mit Wasser. :smoki

Das ist doch nix anderes wie eine Betondecke von einem Haus, die mit Fertigteilen ausgelegt wird. Da kommen dann auch nur noch ein paar cm Beton mit entsprechendem Eisen/Bewährung drauf. Und auch hier verbleibt die Schalung im/am Haus!


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Hey ihr beiden, ;-) 

um es kurz zu halten, (Zacky, dein Text ist sehr schön und Aufschlussreich) 

Eine gegossener Boden ist nicht vorgesehen, denn der Boden soll dieses mal 2 Bodenabläufe mit umlaufend konischen Gefälle bekommen, um den Trichter mit Zug auf der Leitung ordentlich leer zu bekommen. Soweit zur Theorie!

Das Problem ist, ich finde es auch z.t. Übertrieben soviel Beton also im Fundament plus Eisen zu verbauen. 

Noch dazu bei dem Boden und der Aufwand fürs übertriebene absichern am Boden des Teiches..

Noch ein Problem man will immer alles richtig machen und keine Fehler die vornherein vermeidbar wären,
wenn man sich denn informiert hat :smoki
Darum ja die Umfrage.. 

Aber gut belesen habe ich mich schon  keine Sorge... ;-)

ein Koifreund zB. Rät zu Streifenfundament und Eisen rein schon für die erste Reihe um die nächste zu verbinden.. aber..! "Tut das not?"

Nachdem ich eure also Olli's Fachrat und Zackys doppelte Bauerfahrung Meinungen gelesen habe tendiere ich dazu es mir einfach zu machen..

Vor allem es geht nur um das Becken fest zubekommen und der Waagerechte und senkrechte Stahl alle 2-3 Reihen und alle 2 Steine (oben wohl mehr) sollte doch ausreichen,

 um bei starkem Regenfall das Becken zu sichern und die Erde da zu behalten wo sie hingehört... (außerhalb vom Teichbecken) 

-sprich:
 wenn gemauert ist kann die Erde + Wasser da nichts drücken so das
die Folie Bäuche zeigt..

Wie soll das auch gehen bei dem dicken und stabilen Mauerwerk im Verbund rundum...

So viele Gedanken.. im Moment bin ich noch beim groben Aushub (eigentlich nicht viel) 
nur das Wetter wirft mich zurück und beschert mir meistens doppelte Arbeit...

War doch bisschen viel Text jetzt..

Gruß


----------



## Michael H (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Hallo 
Wollte diesen Thread mal wieder nach vorne holen , um zu sehn was nun draus geworden ist .

Da ich auch so was inner Art Plane , nun meine Frage dazu .

Mein neuer Teich soll knapp 50 cm aus dem Boden herrausragen . Jetzt gehts auch um die Frage Fundament oder nicht , das Problem bei mir , ich will nicht die ganze Tiefe des Teiches hochmauern , sondern nur die 50 cm über NORMAL NULL . Heißt 2 Reihen Schalungsteine und ein Ringanker oberdrauf.
Wären also knapp 70 cm Mauer , heißt etwa 20 cm im Boden würde die Mauer beginnen .
Was meint ihr , mit oder ohne Fundament ...?
Jemand Erfahrung mit meiner Version des Teichbau's ...?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Hi Michael,

hmmmmm......... 

Warum nicht anders herum............ 

Erst einen ordentlichen, Waagerechten Ringanker mit Anschlussbewährung, 2 Schichten Schalsteine nach dem Betonieren ordendlich abgezogen und gut iss. ...

So brauchst du wenigstens keine Schalung für den Ringanker!


----------



## Michael H (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Hmmm Olli

Weil ich mir mehr zutraue eine Schalung gerade zu bekommen auf der Mauer , und dort auch einiges an Eisen einbringen wollte , als knapp 9 Meter Waagrecht zu Mauer'n ...beziehungsweise das Fundament im Boden richtig Waagrecht zu Betonieren
Obwohl das auch eine Alternative wäre . 
Und was meinste zu den 20 cm die ich nur im Boden wäre , dazu noch Guter Mutterboden...?


----------



## Olli.P (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Ja,

mit der tiefe ist das so eine Sache, das kann mit 20cm tiefe gut geh'n, aaaber der Schuss kann auch nach hinten los geh'n............... 

Alles in allem, sollte man eh besser insgesamt Minimum 60cm tief gehen. 

Gerade bei Mutterboden besteht meines Wissens nach die größte Gefahr des Setzens, da man nie weiß wie viel an Organischen Stoffen vorhanden sind, die sich im laufe der Zeit verflüchtigen.


----------



## Michael H (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Wieder ein Problem das es zu Lösen Gilt bis nächstes Frühjahr . 
Hatte auch von einem Kollegen den Vorschlag die ganze Mauer einfach Einzuschalen und in einem zu Betonieren . 
An Dielen und Große Schraubzwingen würde ich dran kommen .....


----------



## Zacky (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Die Frage wäre noch, wie das Gelände bzw. das Teichprofil an den Außenseiten zur Wand hin ausschaut!? Ich habe jetzt nicht in deinen Bauthread geschaut, falls dort eine Skizze vorhanden ist.  
Wenn jetzt die Wand für sich alleine steht und zur Innenseite noch 1m Flachwasserzone wäre, reicht es sicherlich auch aus, wenn deine Schalsteinwand aus 4 Reihen besteht, wobei Du dann ca. 45cm im Erdreich stehen würdest. Hast Du aber nicht diese flache Zone, sondern unmittelbar daneben gleich Steiluferkante, würde ich so gar bis auf den Grund durchmauern.


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Hallo Michael,

am besten machst du es wie bei Zacky, Mandy, bei mir uvm. 

und mauerst einen Teich mit Betonschalungsteinen von unten hoch  , aber plane deinen Teich erstmal weiter 

Gruß Simon

achja, schaufeln lohnt sich


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Streifenfundament für 8-10 Reihen Schalungssteine ?*

Streifenfundamente immer wenn man Frostfrei Gründen sollte. Frostfrei Gründen bei allem was sich in der Höhe nicht ändern soll. 
Frost frei Gründen bedeutet das man tiefer als die Tiefste mögliche Frosttiefe im Boden geht. In Deutschland bedeutet das 80 cm. Gut, wann friert es so Tief....bestimmt wieder auf das 100-Jährige Ereignis berechnet, aber unter 60 cm würde ich nicht gehen....die Breite ist dabei eher egal....kommt bei einem kleinen Mäuerchen ja kaum Gewicht drauf.

Wieso Frostfrei ? In dem Augenblick wo der Frost in den Boden geht gefriert die Feuchtigkeit im Boden...der Boden dehnt sich aus und hebt ggf. ganze Häuser an. Dann taut der Boden und sackt in sich zusammen. Durch dieses heben und senken entsteht eine Kornumlagerung im Boden. Lasten auf dem Boden können nicht aufgenommen werden. Risse entstehen und Mauern wachsen in den Boden. Kennt vielleicht manch einer von Findlingen. Welche im Garten dekoriert auf die Dauer in den Boden wachsen. 

Also, wenn man dauerhaft etwas in einer Höhe behalten möchte dann Frostfrei Gründen.

Musst selbst entscheiden wie wichtig es bei deiner Mauer ist, dass Sie rissfrei und immer gleich hoch ist. 

Bei meiner Trockenmauer aus geschlagenen Steinen war das so was von egal. 
Bei der Hofmauer und den Pfeilern für das Schleppdach bin ich auf 80 cm gegangen.


----------

